# Water temperture



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have my fish tank in my garadge and the last week has been really hot and the temperture reads about 84 degrees i was wondering if it is ok to keep them healthy at that temperture or should i add ice cubes in the water to keep the level down? and if i do put the ice cubes in will that mess up the water chemistry???


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I heard people were putting ice cubes in a bag; not directly in the water. Even though, icecubes shouldn't affect the water parameters. I'm not sure if the fish would be affected by a large degree in water temp change (where the ice is).

Do you have a powerhead, to keep the water circulated?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'd leave it at 84... That's not bad as long as it doesn't get much hotter. Do you have a heater for the winter?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah i have a powerhead running for circulation and i do have a heater but it only goes on at night time because it gets around 58 at night time.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have mine at 82 to 83% all the time...never a problem.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Ooops...not 82 to 83% but 82 to 83 degrees...duh.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

84 degrees isnt to hot i have my spilo tank around that temp.


----------

